# The Ideal Placement For Your Mayors House



## Lykke (May 4, 2014)

What do you guys think?


----------



## PaperKangaroo (May 4, 2014)

I like placing mine around the center or as far from the other houses as possible. The only issue is once villagers start moving in randomly a bunch like to gravitate towards the mayor's secluded area. It makes for a cute little neighborhood though.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2014)

I like little areas where there isn't much space for villagers to intervene.   e.g. this is where I placed my house:







Built my house June 13, 2013 and had no regrets about the placement. The only flaw is Lobo decided to move in right in front of me.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 4, 2014)

I like my house to be on a cliff overlooking the ocean. If it's in a secluded area, then that's a plus as well. I don't really mind if villagers build houses close where I am as long as they don't build on top of my perfect fruit trees or interfere with my garden. I find it flattering now that they want to live near me, although it did used to annoy me.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 4, 2014)

Tina said:


> I like little areas where there isn't much space for villagers to intervene.   e.g. this is where I placed my house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a really good place. I use it too:






except your map is so perfect it's making me want to reset aaaahh


----------



## hanzy (May 4, 2014)

My house is right on the edge of the cliff, next to the end of the waterfall. There's still a fair bit of space in front though, so I have a big flower garden, and there's no room for villagers to move anywhere near me  Plus when your house is by the beach, you can hear the sound of waves etc so it's really lovely ^^


----------



## jazzy_jamie (May 4, 2014)

My house is on the edge of a cliff near the ocean/waterfall too. It's really nice.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 4, 2014)

I love my placement so much I decided to make an artwork to showcase it when I started playin. Near the cliff, trapped by the river and next to the waterfall that goes into the sea (love the ocean wave sounds in my house!) => http://ripley4o77.deviantart.com/art/New-Leaf-small-beginnings-378891239


----------



## sock (May 4, 2014)

I have a space between the river, next to the waterfall onto the beach and overlooking the sea that I wish I'd put my house! It's secluded too..lol.


----------



## ginx1028 (May 4, 2014)

My house is surrounded by my villagers, so I often bump into your conversation or they would ping me whenever I get in the game, it feels very nice.


----------



## ethre (May 4, 2014)

My house is nearby a river overlooking a cliff. It's okay, but I can't say I hate it or love it.


----------



## Jellieyz (May 4, 2014)

I'd want at least five north of the river and five south of river, if that made sense. 

But I also do like rows of houses but then having rows mean you have more space for basically nothing by PWP, flowers and trees.


----------



## itzafennecfox (May 4, 2014)

I placed mine by the river and kind of close to the event plaza.


----------



## Prisma (May 4, 2014)

Well in my first town it's right in.the.middle. The river is kinda -u- shaped so I'm right in the U area and I can fish and all ^~^

In maplebay it's right next to retail (what a mistake) and by a river


----------



## RayOfHope (May 4, 2014)

I like my houses kind of isolated (meaning away from the stupid places my villagers out their houses x.x). So, by the cliff side, tucked into a corner, in the middle of those little islands that rivers sometimes make... Those are my ideal kind of places.

Three of my player houses are tucked into their own little area, and the only my 4th is a little more in the open. My mayor's house is in a downwards river U-bend to prevent villagers from moving too close.


----------



## debinoresu (May 4, 2014)

near a ramp down the beach in a corner of the map.


----------



## Titi (May 4, 2014)

I really liked a little bend in the rive in my town that was almost an island because there was a long pond near it that made it look like a square surounded by water. It would have been perfect but freaking DOTTY had her house there. It was right next to the town hall and re-tail too. I was so angry. SO angry.
Out of anger  I placed my house in a terrible spot hahaha.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

My house is almost in front of town hall in bluebell >.<
In Kitten it's in  a row with Ankha and purrl


----------



## Mayor Em (May 4, 2014)

​I put my house in a place that is mostly secluded, and won't be an obstruction from any future PWP I want to place. The bridge that's  next to my house is obviously the original. It's going to be demolished as soon as Mallary requests the modern bridge (I can't wait, OMG). 

The added benefit of placing my house where it is: I can hear the ocean.
I didn't know you could from inside your house, but it's the coolest thing ever.


----------



## budewarmin (May 4, 2014)

I like my house near the cliff by the ocean. It's out of the way for future developments and its close by the beach so I can hear the ocean. When I play early I just love to go to the beach when its sunrise. The colors are just so beautiful and the whole town peaceful.


----------



## Regina Cordium (May 4, 2014)

I always put my house near the cliff! In every game (Except PG, since the houses are set), I've always restarted until the house was  near the beach. My family has gotten a beach house almost every summer since I was young, and I've always loved the beach so it just seemed like the natural choice for me uwu


----------



## PopteenPrincess (May 4, 2014)

I like having a big front yard so i usually put my house in a place where i can just plant a bunch of bushes and have no villagers go where i am


----------



## Ettienne (May 4, 2014)

This is a relatively old picture, but my mayor's house is still in the same place. (Derp, that won't change. xD )


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

My house is built on the eastern side of town.

Bob lives behind me and my brother lives in front.

I have my town split into areas, my house is above mini austraila (called such because ozzie sylvia and yuka lived there) and below concrete plaza


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2014)

*i placed mine near a bridge in a logical location. i dont really get people wwho place theirs wway out of towwn thats just. eegh. mine is across the rivver from the cafe and near the re-tail pond and it looks really nice*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

in bluebell I put my house in a stupid place
but I worked around it and its cute sooo yeah


----------



## CR33P (May 4, 2014)

i like having my in the center of town so that things are close by, i also like having a big piece of land in front of it so i can build fountains and plant bushes. however i have my mayor house on a thin peninsula


----------



## TeeTee (May 4, 2014)

In the animal crossing games where I get to choose where I live. I find it convenient to place it close to the river and ocean. I love fishing. Sea Basses are my BFFs!


----------



## LilyElizabeth (May 6, 2014)

I love where my house is, it's on a little bit of land that's cut off from the rest of the town so I can make a massive garden. I have my own waterfall in my garden and my own little ramp down to the beach 




Spoiler: Map



View attachment 44624View attachment 44625


----------



## Xanarcah (May 6, 2014)

I really like putting my house next to the Town Hall. I'm not entirely sure why. o:


----------



## Clover (May 6, 2014)

I like my house in the center of town, in the U-shaped dip in the river. I have closed off the area so there's a natural spring swimming pool in my backyard, and my rose garden with wisteria is in front of the house just across the private bridge.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 6, 2014)

My house is surrounded my my river and I love it =]


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward (May 6, 2014)

This is where my house is. OK, I guess it's slightly convenient since I can go to Main Street and the Town Hall, but there's no room to plant flowers or bushes or to make a garden, and the path is awkward. I kinda regret my choices as a whole, but I think I can make it work (also is it me or is my town smaller than a usual one?), in fact I think the layout is only a little factor! Also, ignore the blue house, I might move that (delete then make character again, it's only the tent).


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

I don't like having to run north from my house and I like it near the station I think.  Just for convenience near main st.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 8, 2014)

I put mine near the Town Hall and the Plaza. It just felt right. Plus, my Re-tail is nearby too. Everything is more or less around my Mayor's house now that I think about it...


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

I like coming out of my house and being right next to everything.  I find no point in being by villagers since they're never home anyway.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 8, 2014)

The mayor house is close to the docks and town hall.  House is to the right and town hall is on the left of the docks.
Added resetti right by the ramp so a house couldn't there.  I than placed the 2nd player house close to the cliff but right of the mayor house.
No place for the villagers move in.


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

In a empty area by the sea. Enough land for you to cultivate and harvest and do whatever you want to. 

Thats what I did. Until the area became the socialization hub for all animals. Every single on moved RIGHT IN MY AREA.


----------



## lumineerin (May 8, 2014)

In previous games, I had my house right next to the ocean, and in my old New Leaf town, I was right by the edge of the cliff, overlooking the beach. Then I saw other people's dream towns, and all of the creative things they were able to do in front of their house, so when I reset, I put mine near the bend in the river. I really like it there! Here it is, as it looks on my map!


----------

